# [ask] breeding outcome from GC platinum retic



## flvyn (Apr 17, 2018)

hello everyone. im a new member here.


for some times, i read forums but never post anything or even joined. but now i decided to join since i got a question. 

i have a female reticulated python, the seller said that her morph is platinum sunfire golden child het albino purple. here is her picture:












im looking a male for breeding her in the next 2 years. and another seller gave me 2 option. that is:

platinum super tiger









sunfire albino golden child super tiger










i have some snake as pet for some years, but this is my 1st time i want to try breeding. 

for the best outcome of hatchlings, which male should i choose? i am really blind to genetic and morph names, but i want to get some good hatchlings from my snakes.

thank you for answering my question. and please forgive me for my bad english.


----------

